

Ask HN: What is the karma threshold for being able to downvote a post? - nsomaru


======
gexla
You can't downvote posts, only comments. I reached that point at 500 karma.

------
aj
You mean comments right? You cannot downvote posts

------
thenextcorner
I believe it's 600

~~~
nsomaru
thanks!

